# Is the Tie Out Cable a good idea for a mini?



## Brownie_mom (Dec 1, 2020)

Hi All,
I am planing to go to Florida with Ruger in a couple of weeks. Looking forward to outdoor plays with him, but need to insure that he is safe. I do not have a fence there yet (planning to install as soon as possible), so looking for a temporary solution for outdoor exercises. I come across the tie out cable on Amazon and was wondering if anyone can advise if it is an acceptable solution for a 4 - 5 moth old mini poodle. Here is the link to the cable https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Y81PZ74/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3N066G1D4BYFR&psc=1 

Really appreciate your advise.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

If you are out supervising him I think it would be ok. But I would not leave him unattended on a tie out. A young small puppy is too vulnerable to predators or thieves, and could eat something dangerous if they get bored.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with Raindrops. I would generally not leave a small dog outside unattended at any age if there are high odds of predation from ground or air (coyotes, alligators, hawks, etc.).


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I really, really do not like tie-out cables. One better solution is an exercise pen with a cover. I prefer the ones made of wire that have panels that are 2 feet wide by 3 or 4 feet high with a top made of the same panels. Available from Chewy.com and Amazon.com. These are safe and easily portable - but not suitable for dogs who might dig out under them. Never had a poodle who was a digger.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

If you are using a tie out, I only like the ones that move on a trolly system, like this one Amazon.com : XMsound New Dog Cable kit 100 ft Heavy Weight Tie Out Cable with 10 Ft Runner for Dog up to 125lbs(with Turn-Buckle) : XMsound : Pet Supplies. One bit of the leash is up high, and the other part connects so your dog can move without getting tied up. Only use a harness so your dog doesn't hit the end and hurt itself.

I go camping with my dog every weeking during the summer. While we are at the campsite, he is on a tie out cable. He is 100% fine the whole time.


----------



## Brownie_mom (Dec 1, 2020)

I was planning to play fetch, ball etc with him. Not just to let him be there by himself. We also have bobcats and snakes, name the few dangerous predators - I saw them myself. Plus I have plants that probably are not really eatable for a dog. So yes-he has to be under watch. 
I was just not sure if the long metal cable is acceptable at all for a smaller dog. I do walk with him coule times a day and take him outside for the potty breaks, but he has so much energy that he needs to get out of him so I was thinking about a more involved way. Never used the cable before for my dogs - I always had a fence and they could run around happy.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Brownie_mom said:


> I was planning to play fetch, ball etc with him. Not just to let him be there by himself. We also have bobcats and snakes, name the few dangerous predators - I saw them myself. Plus I have plants that probably are not really eatable for a dog. So yes-he has to be under watch.
> I was just not sure if the long metal cable is acceptable at all for a smaller dog. I do walk with him coule times a day and take him outside for the potty breaks, but he has so much energy that he needs to get out of him so I was thinking about a more involved way. Never used the cable before for my dogs - I always had a fence and they could run around happy.


I think it would be ok but I would for sure have him in a harness and you may want to add a bungee section to connect him for added safety. The type Ava mentioned that ties between trees would be my preference as I feel they are safer.


----------



## Brownie_mom (Dec 1, 2020)

Johanna said:


> I really, really do not like tie-out cables.


The more I think about it, the less I like the idea myself. But the play pen is too small for a really good exercise. We have one that is 24" high, I use it in the house to keep him in it when I cannot really supervise him. For outside probably I have to just get that fence as soon as possible. But even with the fence I would hesitate to let him run around until he is really good on recall. And he is not just yet there. So I guess the solution is to run more in the house and just walk on a leash outside. I also enrolled him in a puppy play group, but it is only once a week.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

For such a s mall dog I would start with curtain cord/marine cord, and I would use a trolley system. I would use an old fashion harness. As long as you have another way to exercise him, it would be fine for potty.

I have used tie outs for temporary dogs as my fencing is to keep dogs out of, not in the pasture. I only use it for potty and it hasn't destroyed anyone's psyche.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Your baby's not missing out by being tethered to mom. He's your little momma's boy after all. The fence will get there when the fence gets there.

In the mean time, it doesn't take much physical exercise to wear puppy out. You can walk ti chi slow and have little brownie sniff the ground back and fourth like a metal detector. 45 minutes of that + fresh air = [✓] good for the day. That's our secret.

We don't necessarily need to create a super athlete. We just have to exercise smarter. Just let them smell everything.

We can tell that you're doing great and Brownie is very lucky to have you.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

This isn’t a good solution for everyone or every situation, but we sometimes let Peggy drag a long light leash. I customized and ordered mine from Palomine Lines | BioThane Training Lines and Custom Made Dog Leads.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

The chew resistant metal cable and the shock spring at the end are the only improvements I see over a standard long lead. Personally, I would buy a long lead instead, as it would be more useful for beach walks, teaching recall, etc.

If you do find yourself in a situation where you need to tie him out a lot (for example, you want him outside within sight while you garden, but you don't want him in the flower bed with you) I think a harness and an zipline-trolley type of tie out might be better. This way he could run back and forth without getting the cable wrapped around things, and you could probably even play fetch with him by rolling the ball under the zipline.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

I think a tie out is fine when supervised. We did that with my sisters beagle when visiting dad who had no fence. We would sit on the patio in the summer grilling and eating. Put the beagle on the rope and he happily sniffed around. 

But he definately would have gotten himself in trouble if we hadnt been out there with him. He would wrap the tie around things then he was stuck and would howl until someone came to save him haha 😂


----------



## Brownie_mom (Dec 1, 2020)

Thank you ALL!
Unfortunately I cannot have a line between the trees - there are too many dangerous subjects around including the mulch that I am sure he will try to eat. And there are no trees in the grass area, so I guess I will just stick with the retractable leash for now. I am afraid to go to the dogs park. Probably it is paranoia, but my vet just recently had to stitch together a little dog that got bitten horribly in the dog park. I also walk at list 30 minutes twice a day, and play in the house with him. In Florida the lanai is probably a good option as well. It is pretty long, just tiles are a bit slippery.
Problems.....problems.....


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Stay out of dog parks if you are not acculturated to them and if you don't know the personality of the dogs there. A tragedy cost a poodle's life in a dog park accident recently.

I also really dislike flexi leashes. I have them but only use them for training obedience exercises that require distance control. They can be extremely dangerous. I would train your pup to have a great recall and to understand that fetch means you have to recell with the ball once you've picked it up and then play gentle fetch off leash if there is no fence.


----------



## Brownie_mom (Dec 1, 2020)

lily cd re said:


> I also really dislike flexi leashes. I have them but only use them for training obedience exercises that require distance control. They can be extremely dangerous.


I use the 16 ft tape Flexi FLEXI Classic Nylon Tape Retractable Dog Leash, Blue, Small: 16-ft long - Chewy.com . It is not really long and relatively easy to control. Gives my boy some room to run around in the yard. I feel that it is safer then just let him run free. My yard is relatively large and has all kind off potential traps like firewood, animals, space under the fence that a small puppy can get through etc.
Why do you feel it is not safe?


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

For the lack of trees, get two tie out stakes like this - https://rb.gy/jaucwy since your dog is so small, you don't need to drill it in all the way, so when you attach the lead to each end, the leash should be just a bit off the ground.

I used to watch "gone to the snow dogs' quite a bit. they have a very nice tie out set up for their dogs. I will link a video where tie out is featured. 




the best situation would be to just use the picket line/long line for supervised potty breaks. You can do play indoors just fine c:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

People have had finger amputations and dogs can be severely injured (or worse) by them.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

@Brownie_mom, another reason to avoid flexi leashes is that you want Ruger accustomed to the feel of a leash hanging in a nice loose “J” shape. Using a flexi leash teaches him that a taut leash is normal, that tension = permission to move forward. In others words, the flexi leash teaches him to pull.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

almost everything used on a dog has the chance of hurting your dog, or you

Flat collars - can cause collapse trachea

A normal leash - Can wrap around your body, whiplash

head halters - can snap necks

etc etc. I use flexis all the time. Its like a long leash that cannot get tangled. Its very useful, and with a proper foundation and useage, its fine


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I also like the clothes line style of tieouts. We had one for my small childhood mini poodle mix and she loved it. Way more mobility than a ground tieout, and no tangling. She and I used to play soccer with her on a clothesline, which allowed her to have access to a huge area of the yard. Do use a harness though! I wonder with a mini if you could secure it with a flag pole or something one one end... 

As for flexis - I get tired of the argument that they cause pulling. Have the people who argue that ever actually used one? 

I adore flexis. Having a poodle in an apartment and with an unfenced yard would have been a lot harder without one. I used to take her out for pee breaks, sit on the front steps, let her sniff and smell the yard without worrying about following her around or dealing with the tangles in the feet of a long line. I also used one for some walks, for going to the beach, for playing fetch in the yard, for some hikes, etc. My life would have been a lot harder without one! 

Annie pulls more frequently on a flat 6' leash than a flexi. And she walks beautifully loose leash most of the time on a 6' leash. I don't know any dogs who can't distinguish the very gentle pressure of a flexi from the feeling of being at the end of the leash. Annie is on a martingale collar, and I don't even notice the martingale tighten when I put the flexi on. I have used a flexi for all of the dogs I have owned, starting from me being 5, so far no injuries or issues with pulling, none of them have ever broken although they eventually get tossed when too much sand gets in the mechanism and they become slow to retract, or the cord frays, or they get lost. I don't let dogs hangout on the end of a Flexi either, if they hit the end of the leash - I stop, just like with a 6' leash. 

That being said - don't use them in busy areas (downtown,by a busy road, in a store, etc), l
don't let dogs greet other dogs on a flexi (tangles!), and never pull on the cord. Practice pulling a dog back in an emergency using the brake and an outflung hand, and use the brake and keep the dog at your side if approaching another person or dog. I honestly have been as close to an injury with a long line or a dragging leash as with a flexi. I also only buy the brand name flexis - I know they are good quality and don't trust the knockoffs. 

Ok- hopping off my soapbox and off to take Annie for her nightly walk - on a flexi


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> As for flexis - I get tired of the argument that they cause pulling. Have the people who argue that ever actually used one?


Yes, with my parents’ dogs. But the pulling issue is something our friend recently had with his Briard. He’s moved over to a regular leash now for everyday use and was telling us about what he learned from the experience.

All dogs are different, of course. And handlers, too. You’re more savvy than most.

Zak George also demonstrates proper use of a flexi on his YouTube channel, and I do trust his judgment.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

I don't trust Zak George at all. His dog is what? two years old? it has awful behavior problems, that he is feeding. I don't think he has ANY idea what he is doing; what sort of credentials does the dude even have?

I use a flexi ALL the time. Injuries happen with people who use flexis on Ill-behaved dogs. In two words, I can have my dog called back in at my side. He doesn't pull on the flexi, he just casually trots ahead with his nose to the ground.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Ava. said:


> I don't trust Zak George at all. His dog is what? two years old? it has awful behavior problems, that he is feeding. I don't think he has ANY idea what he is doing; what sort of credentials does the dude even have?
> 
> I use a flexi ALL the time. Injuries happen with people who use flexis on Ill-behaved dogs. In two words, I can have my dog called back in at my side. He doesn't pull on the flexi, he just casually trots ahead with his nose to the ground.


You share his opinion of flexis, so maybe he’s not all bad.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Sure..

I don't think its appropriate for a 2 year old dog, that you trained since 8wks, AS A DOG TRAINER should still be reacting... heck I know trainers who have stopped at least the lunging part in one training session.. seems sketchy to me. He always seems flustered and like he doesn't know what he is doing.

Also, what kind of dog trainer brings their dog to a dog park? that's one of the biggest known "no no's" in the dog trainer/knowledgeable dog owner book.

Oh and he never phased out treats, his dog doesn't do anything unless he shoves food in front of her face


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

@Ava. I hear you. You don’t like him. All I was saying is that I do happen to respect him and he does use (and defend) flexi leashes.

When I think about flexi use, what I’m envisioning is a dog darting all over the place, oblivious to their owner, while the owner gives it an occasional yank and wonders why their dog pulls. I just saw this the other day at the beach and I was cringing, waiting for the owner to get pulled over. Oh, and she was on her phone, too. Classic.

It’s good to be reminded that not everyone uses them in this way.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Yes, with my parents’ dogs. But the pulling issue is something our friend recently had with his Briard. He’s moved over to a regular leash now for everyday use and was telling us about what he learned from the experience.
> 
> All dogs are different, of course. And handlers, too. You’re more savvy than most.
> 
> Zak George also demonstrates proper use of a flexi on his YouTube channel, and I do trust his judgment.


I suspect it's one of those 'dont blame the tool!" Things for me.

I just honestly find teaching leash manners easier on a Flexi than a normal leash, especially for puppies. Way more margin where the dog is 'being good' and ability for the dog to sniff and trot at their own pace without hitting the end of the leash. Annie uses the feedback from me swinging my hand to judge her pace which I find neat. A previous dog liked to run ahead, barely hit the end of the leash, sniff sniff sniff, let us pass, feel themselves get to the end of the leash again, run ahead.... It means the dogs aren't as stuck trying to match the awkward human pace, and I am not trying to match a dog's stop and start sniffing pace!

Offtopic, but I saw something recently which talked about how it is far easier and more natural to teach a horse to walk loose leash than a dog - humans and horses have the same natural walking speeds, for dogs our speed often lands at an awkward place in between gaits.

I did admittedly stop using it for a few months when Annie was a teenager and decided that chasing skunks and squirrels on walks was a good idea, but it was a relief when I was able to go back to using one regularly.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Offtopic, but I saw something recently which talked about how it is far easier and more natural to teach a horse to walk loose leash than a dog - humans and horses have the same natural walking speeds, for dogs our speed often lands at an awkward place in between gaits.


This makes so much sense to me. And it actually brings us back to the OP and her desire to find a safe way for her pup to move freely but safely. It does take some problem solving sometimes.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Three reasons why I don't like retractable leashes:
1) They reward the dog for pulling. 
2) A dog can get up more momentum running on a longer leash, which increases the chances the clip will break. Then the retraction mechanism will cause the broken clip to recoil back at the person holding the leash. Amazon got sued by a customer who was partially blinded in such an accident.
3) If you drop the leash, the dog is now dragging a banging clattering piece of plastic. Some dogs will panic and run, not understanding why they can't escape the thing chasing them.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

cowpony said:


> If you drop the leash, the dog is now dragging a banging clattering piece of plastic. Some dogs will panic and run, not understanding why they can't escape the thing chasing them.


This, many times. The flexi was not pulled out of my hands, I simply lost my grip (happens even more nowadays) and I had a terrified poodle trying to outrun the thing banging and clattering after her until it caught up, while she was in the street, and bunged her. 

I put them away that day. 

If this is your own property, possibly something like these might be a semi-temporary solution. The covered ones could be a help with overhead predators. 





__





Dog Kennels - Dog Carriers, Houses & Kennels - The Home Depot


Get free shipping on qualified Dog Kennels products or Buy Online Pick Up in Store today in the Outdoors Department.



www.homedepot.com





If you're going to be out with him, a long line gives some freedom.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Ava. said:


> I don't trust Zak George at all. His dog is what? two years old? it has awful behavior problems, that he is feeding. I don't think he has ANY idea what he is doing; what sort of credentials does the dude even have?
> 
> I use a flexi ALL the time. Injuries happen with people who use flexis on Ill-behaved dogs. In two words, I can have my dog called back in at my side. He doesn't pull on the flexi, he just casually trots ahead with his nose to the ground.


I haven't used a flexi n a long time but they are fine especially once you get he hang of using them properly. You can lock the flexi at any distance, hence it can be used just like a regular leash if desired, so it would not teach the dog to pull. Always use in conjunction with a harness as using a collar they can inadvertently run out and snap and injure their neck on a short collar. I personally do not like Zak George either. I don't know why but he is one l just feel is in it more for $ than for the love of a dog. I don't know why I feel that way its just the vibe I get. Any "tool" you use for a dog has a potential to hurt the dog if you don't supervise or use it correctly. I never allow my dogs to run with a leash connected to them. Its too easy to twist around a leg or paw, get snagged on something. If you need a grab I use a shorty, basically just a handle that hooks onto their collar. My parents used a tie out bcable for our dogs when I was growing up. My dad actually advised one, he had a long cable, welded the ends in a loop and installed one end on a tree and the other to our house, added a pulley and connected the long lead or cable to the pulley and one end for the dogs collar or harness, back then we really didn't even use a harness. He also had some thing on it as a stopper that only allowed the dog to run so far so he wouldn't get tangled around a tree. I worked well for many years without any problems. Today I have no need and only take my dogs out supervised, either on a long lead attached to me or loose in a fenced in yard. I think in your case as a temporary a flexi lead would work fine or just the simple tie out while being supervised. Its not like you would be leaving the dog out so just be a vigilant owner which it sounds like you are.


----------



## Brownie_mom (Dec 1, 2020)

Thank you ALL.
I did use the flexi with my last dog. I actually had two - one 16 ft for walking and the other longer and heavier one I attached to my porch for him to use when I worked on the front yard. The backyard was fenced, so no issues. Granted, he was twice a size of the Ruger - standard schnauzer. He loved his flexi on the walks. I could let him sniff around on the speed walks and he was not restrained. Did not pull. Somehow he knew when he could hit the end an just either slowed down or catch up with me if he was behind. Also, you can secure it to be shorter if needed.
I do use only Flexi brand - they are made in Germany and I found them a good quality. Plus I use only the tape type, never cord. I think that mostly the cord flexi gave them a bad reputation of accidents happened.

Also, really appreciate all different suggestions on the tie out cables. Had no idea there are so many different ways of using them. Will try to get one of them done at my yard.

P.S. I am not a big fan of Zak George either. For some reason I feel something fake about him


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

As for the dropped plastic thingy, I've dropped the leash several times and worked on my dogs fear of it. Non-issue now. I think it all comes down to personal preference.

The flexi brand is great! 

good luck! I'd love to see a picture of your set up, once its all put together  I need new ideas for my personal tie out situation. I usually put it between two trees, but I'd like to have the leash on the ground with his 6ft leash attached to it. Leashes are so annoying to hassle with especially while I am just trying to hang out in the campsite.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I guess we will have to disagree about flexi leashes, although I will say the tape version is better than the cord (there we concur). I certainly know how they work but if your tutorial helps someone else then that is good. I still think there are potential dangers in them and only use mine in very specific training situations such as training return to front on retrieves if that exercise is looking frayed. I would not use them to walk in my neighborhood since I would not want to have to deal with one if we encountered a loose dog. In that situation I want my dog close so I can drop or take their leash off to give them a chance to fight for themselves rather than having them get whacked by the handle of a flexi.

The other thing we agree on is that I am also not a Zak George fan. But then again I have also seen Victoria Stillwell get bitten during a video shoot at a nearby facility. The bite never got into the final TV episode, so we do have to remember that many things are not as they seem on the surface.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Victoria always gives me a laugh. I mostly watch her because she is, funny. not because she means to, but because what comes out of her mouth in regards to training is hilarious. I especially love what she says about correction tools, then goes and slaps a head halti on a dog, which is.. way worse than a prong or something similar.

Did anybody else see the one with the two little dogs in XL prongs? that was a hoot.. I don't know how anybody could put that on their dog and say "yep, that looks good!"

for peetes sake, its a prong.. not a necklace!

As for the flexis, everything has a potential to be dangerous. Since I like the convenience so much, I will continue to use them. Its another one of those tools where in my mind if its used safely, its okay with me. However, unsafe use-age of them makes my blood boil.


----------



## Brownie_mom (Dec 1, 2020)

lily cd re said:


> I certainly know how they work but if your tutorial helps someone else then that is good.


For now means I tried to lecture you, sorry if it came out this way. I am sure you have much more experience then me, especially with the poodles (Ruger is my first poodle). I was just simply telling what I do and was looking for a feed-back to correct what I am doing wrong. All I am looking for is to make sure that my baby is safe and happy, and I am happy with him .
I feel that this was a good discussion and other people can benefit from it as well. I certainly learned a lot.

Again - THANK YOU ALL!!!


----------



## Brownie_mom (Dec 1, 2020)

Ava. said:


> I'd love to see a picture of your set up, once its all put together


Ava,
I will post it if I feel that my setup actually works. I have few ideas how to get it done, thank you to all for the good advice I got from this forum.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Brownie_mom, no lecturing intended and no offense taken nor intended. It has been a good discussion and hopefully for people who are less experienced but thinking about using them hopefully helpful!


----------



## miyansonii (Feb 26, 2021)

Brownie_mom said:


> Hi All,
> I am planing to go to Florida with Ruger in a couple of weeks. Looking forward to outdoor plays with him, but need to insure that he is safe. I do not have a fence there yet (planning to install as soon as possible), so looking for a temporary solution for outdoor exercises. I come across the tie out cable on Amazon and was wondering if anyone can advise if it is an acceptable solution for a 4 - 5 moth old mini poodle. Here is the link to the cable https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Y81PZ74/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3N066G1D4BYFR&psc=1
> 
> Really appreciate your advise.


According to my experience I really, really don't like tie-out cables. One better solution is an exercise pen with a cover. I prefer the ones made of wire that have panels that are 2 feet wide by 3 or 4 feet high with a top made of the same omegle panels. Available from Chewy.com and Amazon.com. These are safe and easily portable - but not suitable for dogs who might dig out under them. Never had a poodle who was a digger.


----------



## Brownie_mom (Dec 1, 2020)

miyansonii said:


> According to my experience I really, really don't like tie-out cables. One better solution is an exercise pen with a cover. I prefer the ones made of wire that have panels that are 2 feet wide by 3 or 4 feet high with a top made of the same omegle panels. Available from Chewy.com and Amazon.com. These are safe and easily portable - but not suitable for dogs who might dig out under them. Never had a poodle who was a digger.


Miyansonii,
I actually decided not to use the tie-out. It is probably really useful when in the woods, but at my property I did not find a good place for it anyway. So I called the fence people to give me price for a chain link fence. Hope price is not going to kill me and I will install it around the backyard. Right now I just walk him and play on the flexi outside or just running around the house. We also go to the puppy training and play group, so he gets enough of exercise.


----------



## Brownie_mom (Dec 1, 2020)

miyansonii said:


> Never had a poodle who was a digger.


I am not sure if Ruger can dig under the fence, but he loves to dig the snow and the grass. In the snow he makes pretty dip holes, just his tale is sticking out. And he probably would go dipper, but I take him out of it. In the grass he digs small holes and get his nose really dirty, but he LOVES it. Not sure if this may indicate a digger. Hope not - or my fence is going to be useless.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

It depends on whether the dog wants to leave home. My fences are very flexible welded wire. Pogo was capable of putting his head under and shifting the whole fence if there was some sort of dog emergency, like a squeaky tennis ball landing on the wrong side. However, he didn't actually want to be outside the fence. The things he valued most - his people, his brother, his squeaky tennis balls - were all inside the fence.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

cowpony said:


> ... if there was some sort of dog emergency, like a squeaky tennis ball landing on the wrong side.


Too funny![emoji1787][emoji23]


----------



## Darling Darla (Sep 20, 2020)

Brownie_mom said:


> Miyansonii,
> I actually decided not to use the tie-out. It is probably really useful when in the woods, but at my property I did not find a good place for it anyway. So I called the fence people to give me price for a chain link fence. Hope price is not going to kill me and I will install it around the backyard. Right now I just walk him and play on the flexi outside or just running around the house. We also go to the puppy training and play group, so he gets enough of exercise.


To answer your question. I use tie outs for my two puppies. They are safe and happy to play outside tied up. I have to build a fence for them also. Poodle puppies on an acreage wonder off..😂😳


----------



## Brownie_mom (Dec 1, 2020)

Darling Darla said:


> To answer your question. I use tie outs for my two puppies. They are safe and happy to play outside tied up. I have to build a fence for them also. Poodle puppies on an acreage wonder off..😂😳


Thank you DD for your reply.


----------

